# New Boheme bag



## cph706

Does anyone have any information about this bag????


----------



## jasswoo

cph706 said:


> Does anyone have any information about this bag????


Yes! How much is the bag pleaseeee


----------



## rhm

https://www.goyard.com/us_en/sac-hobo-boheme-pm.html#BOHEMEPMLTY01CL01P
		


The bag is online and you can see different colors. 
I don't know the price of it but I can see myself buying this bag in the near future. I love that it has a full zipper closure!


----------



## Desirusso1

I want!!! Need to know the price!


----------



## Njeph

$1710 black and $2050 color


----------



## Purselover724

Oh it’s gorgeous….. I must see this…


----------



## Jenku

Njeph said:


> $1710 black and $2050 color



This is in which currency?


----------



## mixlv

I came right over here after I saw this bag on instagram because I KNEW you would know prices.  This is beautiful.


----------



## sparklywacky

I like it! I wonder if it’s sturdier than the St Louis and if it can be customized with initials… I’ll ask my SA at Bergdorf and will report back lol.


----------



## wheihk

sparklywacky said:


> I like it! I wonder if it’s sturdier than the St Louis and if it can be customized with initials… I’ll ask my SA at Bergdorf and will report back lol.


The canvas does feel studier than the St Louis. I think it has got the same canvas as the Artois.


----------



## sparklywacky

wheihk said:


> The canvas does feel studier than the St Louis. I think it has got the same canvas as the Artois.


Awesome. That’s good to know.


----------



## Njeph

Jenku said:


> This is in which currency?


USD


----------



## sparklywacky

Boheme can be customized with initials according to my SA. And it has a zipper closure, which I love!

I’m pretty much sold, although I do wonder if this one will have poor quality issues like the St Louis…


----------



## hikkichan

Goyard Introduces A New Hobo Called The Bohème - BAGAHOLICBOY
					

ILLUSTRATION BY BAGAHOLICBOY Casual, functional and lightweight are perhaps some of the best words to describe Goyard’s latest bag, and it also helps that […]




					bagaholicboy.com
				




Here is some info


----------



## Lexgal

Bergdorf doesn’t have this bag. It is a boutique only bag currently.


----------



## sparklywacky

Lexgal said:


> Bergdorf doesn’t have this bag. It is a boutique only bag currently.


That’s true. Begdorf didn’t buy this bag.

It’s only available at stand alone Goyard boutiques as of now.


----------



## c18027

Lexgal said:


> Bergdorf doesn’t have this bag. It is a boutique only bag currently.


I purchased mine from Chicago‘s Neiman Marcus.


----------



## suemb

c18027 said:


> I purchased mine from Chicago‘s Neiman Marcus.


How do you like the bag?  Is it hard to get into with the single strap and zippered opening?  I used to have the LV Galliera PM and it was always a bit of a pain to reach the bottom of the bag since the opening was smaller than the shape of the bottom.  Thx


----------



## Njeph

c18027 said:


> I purchased mine from Chicago‘s Neiman Marcus.


They sold out at that store so you got it just in time! What color did you get? I have a red and a black on order.


----------



## c18027

I was offered the ability to purchase the Bohème before the public launch. I purchased the black and tan but I haven’t carried it yet. Later this week, I will try to post a comparison with the Saint Louis.


----------



## c18027

As promised, here are some comparison shots between my Bohème (in black/tan) and my Saint Louis PM (in grey.) Please note that I do not do modeling shots. For more photos, measurements, pricing, or additional information, please contact Goyard directly. 

Photo 1: The bag is shipped in the iconic gold Goyard felt sleeper bag. No box.
Photo 2: The canvas weight and the bag lining of the Bohème and the Saint Louis are the same. The pouches are the same size, but the pouch strap of the Bohème is sewn under the zippered flap. On the Saint Louis, the pouch is attached by a loop around one handle.
Photo 3: The bases of the the two bags are the same size. Both bags can stand up on their own. 
Photo 4: The height of both bags and straps are essentially the same, with the exception of the corners of the Bohème. 
Photo 5: The Bohème sits on top of the Saint Louis PM to show size and shape differences.
Photo 6: The Saint Louis PM sits on top of the Bohème to show size and shape differences.
Photo 7: Unlike the straps of the Saint Louis, the single strap of the Bohème widens from approximately 1/2" on the sides to approximately 1" in the middle.


----------



## bagshopr

Is it convenient to reach inside the bag to reach your wallet, etc?


----------



## c18027

bagshopr said:


> Is it convenient to reach inside the bag to reach your wallet, etc?


I haven't carried it yet, but since the canvas is flexible and the bag can be opened wider than my photograph indicates, I do not anticipate any problem with accessing the contents.


----------



## Asphodel

c18027 said:


> As promised, here are some comparison shots between my Bohème (in black/tan) and my Saint Louis PM (in grey.) Please note that I do not do modeling shots. For more photos, measurements, pricing, or additional information, please contact Goyard directly.
> 
> Photo 1: The bag is shipped in the iconic gold Goyard felt sleeper bag. No box.
> Photo 2: The canvas weight and the bag lining of the Bohème and the Saint Louis are the same. The pouches are the same size, but the pouch strap of the Bohème is sewn under the zippered flap. On the Saint Louis, the pouch is attached by a loop around one handle.
> Photo 3: The bases of the the two bags are the same size. Both bags can stand up on their own.
> Photo 4: The height of both bags and straps are essentially the same, with the exception of the corners of the Bohème.
> Photo 5: The Bohème sits on top of the Saint Louis PM to show size and shape differences.
> Photo 6: The Saint Louis PM sits on top of the Bohème to show size and shape differences.
> Photo 7: Unlike the straps of the Saint Louis, the single strap of the Bohème widens from approximately 1/2" on the sides to approximately 1" in the middle.
> 
> View attachment 5422079
> 
> View attachment 5422080
> 
> View attachment 5422084
> 
> View attachment 5422085
> 
> View attachment 5422086
> 
> View attachment 5422087
> 
> View attachment 5422088


Thanks, these are great pics


----------



## tabbyco

Anyone remember the Fidji? This is basically the same bag that they discontinued years ago. I had one and ended up selling because it had no structure or shaper in it like the St. Louis everything went to the bottom middle. I hope this one has more shape… but with purse organizer more available than in 2006, that problem should be solved. My only other concern would be those corners and the rubbing that Goyards are prone to..


----------



## bagshopr

tabbyco said:


> Anyone remember the Fidji? This is basically the same bag that they discontinued years ago. I had one and ended up selling because it had no structure or shaper in it like the St. Louis everything went to the bottom middle. I hope this one has more shape… but with purse organizer more available than in 2006, that problem should be solved. My only other concern would be those corners and the rubbing that Goyards are prone to..


Yes, I liked the Fidji very much. I like hobo styles.


----------



## suemb

I would love the Boheme style, but in a smaller size... Boheme mini anyone?


----------



## rhm

suemb said:


> I would love the Boheme style, but in a smaller size... Boheme mini anyone?



I was actually thinking I would prefer one size larger in this option. I don't know if I would get it if it was smaller than this.


----------



## andi

This bag looks so functional.  I can't decide if I need one.  I do have a Fiji which looks very similar, not that I would let that stop me... Does anyone know the differences between the Boheme and the Fiji?


----------



## jill39

Is it easily carried over a jacket?


----------



## BeanShopping

jill39 said:


> Is it easily carried over a jacket?


Yes, definitely!


----------



## Trinidad nguyen

sparklywacky said:


> Boheme can be customized with initials according to my SA. And it has a zipper closure, which I love!
> 
> I’m pretty much sold, although I do wonder if this one will have poor quality issues like the St Louis…


If it has the same reinforcement like the Artois, it will be great. My Artois is my most worn bag and it looks 8/10 going on 3 years!


----------



## BagFan5932

Does anyone have any intel of how this wears yet? I feel like it will sag in the bottom like the St. Louis but could be wrong?


----------



## Swanky

It’s new, there can’t be any “history” yet.
It’s structure is not remotely similar to the St. Louis, the bottom is more reinforced like  the Artois, I predict very little sag.


----------



## BagFan5932

Swanky said:


> It’s new, there can’t be any “history” yet.
> It’s structure is not remotely similar to the St. Louis, the bottom is more reinforced like  the Artois, I predict very little sag.



Thank you! I love this silhouette!


----------



## Pursedoctor

Hi everyone! I tried a grey one at the Chicago location (being held for someone) and it did not feel structured/reinforced. To me it seemed very soft and supple, which was what I wanted. I ended up ordering a green one


----------



## drjohanna27

does anybody know the price of the boheme bag in Europe?


----------



## cph706

tabbyco said:


> Anyone remember the Fidji? This is basically the same bag that they discontinued years ago. I had one and ended up selling because it had no structure or shaper in it like the St. Louis everything went to the bottom middle. I hope this one has more shape… but with purse organizer more available than in 2006, that problem should be solved. My only other concern would be those corners and the rubbing that Goyards are prone to..



I love my Fidji...


----------



## MainlyBailey

drjohanna27 said:


> does anybody know the price of the boheme bag in Europe?


$1710 black and $2050 color
It was $10 difference from the cap vert I just ordered. Loving the price!


----------



## megs0927

Oh boy. I think I need this. Now to decide on color….


----------



## lehkile

Tough call between the black and the green. Love it so far!


----------



## Swanky

Love the pics!!

Please add pics/prices to our Library if you wouldn't mind!


----------



## Lillianlm

lehkile said:


> Tough call between the black and the green. Love it so far!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440194



Beautiful bag! I’m heading to Paris in September and hope to pick one of these babies then.


----------



## MtTemple4

My second Goyard but first distance sale! Received it a couple of days ago and looking forward to trying it out this weekend!


----------



## bagshopr

MtTemple4 said:


> My second Goyard but first distance sale! Received it a couple of days ago and looking forward to trying it out this weekend!


I love the color! Congratulationsj!


----------



## jehaga

MtTemple4 said:


> My second Goyard but first distance sale! Received it a couple of days ago and looking forward to trying it out this weekend!


woohoo!!! We’re bohemian twins!
Mine was just delivered minutes ago.


----------



## Lillianlm

jehaga said:


> woohoo!!! We’re bohemian twins!
> Mine was just delivered minutes ago.
> View attachment 5443228



I’d love to hear everybody’s review of this bag. I’m hoping to try one when I’m in Paris in September.


----------



## Pursedoctor

Lillianlm said:


> I’d love to hear everybody’s review of this bag. I’m hoping to try one when I’m in Paris in September.


I got my green one last week and have been carrying every day. It is a lovely, easy bag to use. I've taken it to work, movies, on a flight, dinner, and on errands. I feel like it is an every occasion (except something formal) bag. Very light - stays on the shoulder with the single strap, and molds to the body. The canvas and base are pretty much the same as the St. Louis. The base collapses down. The sides stay up more than the St. Louis because of the way the strap is stitched on, providing some structure for the bag. Highly recommend!


----------



## HueSF

I can’t decide between burgundy and red. Help! I wear mostly black, gray, navy, and white.


----------



## alizhan

It is interesting to see how Goyard hobo style bag has evolved over the year

Fidgi :  Earliest version that i have seen (2006 or earlier?).  It is very similar to the current Boheme except the strap is thinner and size bigger.  It had some structural issue as the weight of the body often resulted to the strap attached to body cracking.

Grenadine:I remembered it was around 2014? enhanced strap now attached to leather body and hence body is half leather. Leather at corner.  And canvas now double layer (like artois). It wasn't popular as this version was heavier and more structured and perhaps more musculine looking.  This version was around only for 2 years before being removed.

Boheme: 2022. Everything seems very similar to fidgi except much broader strap and siZe of bag a tab smaller than its predecessors. I am surprised that it is single canvas like saint louis. But i guess it is to make the bag as light as possible and yet having a super sturdy strap.

personally grenadine is my fav cos i am a guy. Lol.


----------



## jehaga

There doesn't seem to be a custom Boheme organizer on the market yet. I got a cheapo one off Amazon. Works pretty well.


----------



## jehaga

HueSF said:


> I can’t decide between burgundy and red. Help! I wear mostly black, gray, navy, and white.


Voting for burgundy.


----------



## mollylope

jehaga said:


> Voting for burgundy.



I second the burgundy color vote !


----------



## bagshopr

mollylope said:


> I second the burgundy color vote !


I also vote for burgundy. I think it will look a bit more sophisticated with your wardrobe than a red bag.


----------



## MtTemple4

jehaga said:


> woohoo!!! We’re bohemian twins!
> Mine was just delivered minutes ago.
> View attachment 5443228



Hurray! Enjoy.  

Thanks for the review! I’ve only had a chance to wear it shopping (but for three hours dorm room shopping, lol) and love it so far!


----------



## balen.girl

HueSF said:


> I can’t decide between burgundy and red. Help! I wear mostly black, gray, navy, and white.


Between red and burgundy, I will vote for burgundy.


----------



## hal098

Gorgeous~!
Seems like it is sold out everywhere at the boutiques this moment... anyone have any suggestions where I may find without a wait list?
Or if waitlist is the way to go...?


----------



## MtTemple4

hal098 said:


> Gorgeous~!
> Seems like it is sold out everywhere at the boutiques this moment... anyone have any suggestions where I may find without a wait list?
> Or if waitlist is the way to go...?


When I ordered (distantly) from NYC the manager told me it was a 4-6 week wait list but it was more like 2 1/2 weeks before it came in from France and was then shipped to me from NYC.


----------



## elemra

does anyone have the France pricing? is it easily available for purchase there or is there also a wait time?


----------



## hal098

MtTemple4 said:


> When I ordered (distantly) from NYC the manager told me it was a 4-6 week wait list but it was more like 2 1/2 weeks before it came in from France and was then shipped to me from NYC.


My gosh! Fabulous~
Will have to give that a go. Shall report back. 
Btw-- everyone here, so lovely! Thank you for the chat. Been a long time reader, not much of a poster


----------



## Lexgal

I pre ordered from the NY boutique. Still waiting but within the 4~6 weeks.


----------



## omgpop9

Just placed an order with the SF location. Was told black had about 15-20 waiting while green only had about 6-7. Waiting time about a month and a half for the green I ordered



hal098 said:


> Gorgeous~!
> Seems like it is sold out everywhere at the boutiques this moment... anyone have any suggestions where I may find without a wait list?
> Or if waitlist is the way to go...?


The bag is "sold out" at every location worldwide and has a full payment waitlist. Was told all the bags that come in for now will be allocated to fulfilling all the waitlist orders as every store has a long waitlist, some stores even stopped taking payment for certain colors as the list is too long. Also heard there will be a worldwide price increase next month so it's probably a good idea to lock the price in now on the waitlist.



elemra said:


> does anyone have the France pricing? is it easily available for purchase there or is there also a wait time?


theres a waitlist as well but the pricing is probably the cheapest in the world if you can get it tax free.


----------



## Dinhky

omgpop9 said:


> Just placed an order with the SF location. Was told black had about 15-20 waiting while green only had about 6-7. Waiting time about a month and a half for the green I ordered


What color did you order? Did they have any display to try on for size/look? I’m going to SF tomorrow.


----------



## omgpop9

Dinhky said:


> What color did you order? Did they have any display to try on for size/look? I’m going to SF tomorrow.


i ordered green through email. not sure if they have one in store but he told me they sold out on june 1st when it first released and has not gotten any restocks yet.


----------



## bagshopr

Has anyone seen or ordered a Navy Boheme?


----------



## Midori.PreciselyYours

Had anyone bought this bag? it doesnt look 42cm length at base.
Would appreciate if someone can share the base length


----------



## Betty Bag Lady

Midori.PreciselyYours said:


> Had anyone bought this bag? it doesnt look 42cm length at base.
> Would appreciate if someone can share the base length


It's just about 34cm at the base.


----------



## Dinhky

omgpop9 said:


> i ordered green through email. not sure if they have one in store but he told me they sold out on june 1st when it first released and has not gotten any restocks yet.


I went today. They did not have any in any color to try. Basically they said that the only way to get one is to pre-order. They had a navy one very briefly on June 1st and it sold like that and since then, they only get 2 a month. They said that for new launches, the company tends to produce very limited quantities and the ones they receive automatically go to those who have pre-ordered and on the list. I ordered a black/tan Boheme and it could take months to get. Looks like the longest waitlist is the black/black one.

Also, there’s a big price increase on Aug.1st on all the black/black and black/tan across all collections. They will be the same price as the colored ones which is $2050.


----------



## yoshikitty

Dinhky said:


> I went today. They did not have any in any color to try. Basically they said that the only way to get one is to pre-order. They had a navy one very briefly on June 1st and it sold like that and since then, they only get 2 a month. They said that for new launches, the company tends to produce very limited quantities and the ones they receive automatically go to those who have pre-ordered and on the list. I ordered a black/tan Boheme and it could take months to get. Looks like the longest waitlist is the black/black one.
> 
> Also, there’s a big price increase on Aug.1st on all the black/black and black/tan across all collections. They will be the same price as the colored ones which is $2050.



Oh..  thanks for the information. Which means in the future, we just pick which colour we want and don't need to consider the price difference. I think it's good that all colour have the same price, I don't really understand why the colourful things are more expensive.


----------



## meluvbags

Is anyone in Paris who can share the stock level? Wondering if we can pre order for pick up in about 1 month to 6 weeks?


----------



## omgpop9

meluvbags said:


> Is anyone in Paris who can share the stock level? Wondering if we can pre order for pick up in about 1 month to 6 weeks?


probably not. preorders have stopped worldwide except for some US stores. huge wait worldwide for this bag.


----------



## hal098

Was browsing the other threads.. it seems the price bump has been confirmed globally as of today.


----------



## meluvbags

omgpop9 said:


> probably not. preorders have stopped worldwide except for some US stores. huge wait worldwide for this bag.


Thank you. Everything is sold out it seems. Even the Artois are out of stock here


----------



## a_b_c

meluvbags said:


> Is anyone in Paris who can share the stock level? Wondering if we can pre order for pick up in about 1 month to 6 weeks?


Completely sold out in Paris. As someone else mentioned, even the Artois is completely sold out and unavailable for purchase in Paris as well. Very low stock of styles across the board.


----------



## Lexgal

My boneme versus my fidji.


----------



## tutung

Lexgal said:


> My boneme versus my fidji.
> 
> View attachment 5587530
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587531


Thanks for the mod shot! Looking good! 

I have put my name on the wait list for a green one but no deposit was taken by Goyard in HK…don’t know how long the wait is


----------



## hal098

I was at a cafe today and came across a Boheme in the wild!
Excuse the lower resolution. Was trying to be sneaky 
Seems like it was being used well as an everyday purse.


----------



## tutung

hal098 said:


> I was at a cafe today and came across a Boheme in the wild!
> Excuse the lower resolution. Was trying to be sneaky
> Seems like it was being used well as an everyday purse.
> 
> View attachment 5587598


 I wonder if the shops have more stock now… seems no stock around the world


----------



## hal098

tutung said:


> I wonder if the shops have more stock now… seems no stock around the world


I'm guessing whoever had this bag must have gotten it earlier. 
I am about 2.5/3 weeks into the waitlist. No news yet :/


----------



## tutung

hal098 said:


> I'm guessing whoever had this bag must have gotten it earlier.
> I am about 2.5/3 weeks into the waitlist. No news yet :/


Awww Hope to get my hands on it soon, but heard that many people are put on the wait list as well…


----------



## omgpop9

tutung said:


> Awww Hope to get my hands on it soon, but heard that many people are put on the wait list as well…


nearly every store has a pretty long full payment wait list and some stores has even stopped taking pre orders.


----------



## tutung

omgpop9 said:


> nearly every store has a pretty long full payment wait list and some stores has even stopped taking pre orders.


Don’t know why my local store said they would put me in wait list but don’t take deposit… so weird…


----------



## Swanky

tutung said:


> Don’t know why my local store said they would put me in wait list but don’t take deposit… so weird…



Chanel doesn't take deposits either, I'd be a little apprehensive about putting $ down without a product en route to me.


----------



## omgpop9

Swanky said:


> Chanel doesn't take deposits either, I'd be a little apprehensive about putting $ down without a product en route to me.


i've purchased 2 goyard bags that weren't available in store before and both required a full deposit and came within the timeframe that was told to me, meanwhile i've been put on plenty of "list" at chanel and never heard back, so i like the goyard approach for bags that i actually want to purchase.


----------



## tutung

omgpop9 said:


> i've purchased 2 goyard bags that weren't available in store before and both required a full deposit and came within the timeframe that was told to me, meanwhile i've been put on plenty of "list" at chanel and never heard back, so i like the goyard approach for bags that i actually want to purchase.


That’s what I am worried about!! I’ve seen in the forum that Goyard has been taking full payments for the boheme, while mine isn’t taking any


----------



## Dinhky

I ordered mine from the SF store on 7/23 and got mine yesterday 8/17. They said they received a shipment of 50 bohemes in various colors but all going to full payment pre-order customers and there’s still not enough.


----------



## tutung

At least shipment is coming in!! Thanks!
Which color of boheme did you get? Any thoughts and photos on the new bag?;D


----------



## Dinhky

tutung said:


> At least shipment is coming in!! Thanks!
> Which color of boheme did you get? Any thoughts and photos on the new bag?;D


I got the black/tan one and luckily ordered before the price increase on 8/1. It’s my first Goyard so I’m still feeling it out and getting used to the less structureness. It still has the plastic on. Lol. But it looks exactly like the one someone posted before. I think I will like it better once I get a bag organizer to give it some shape. The part I’m uncertain about is the opening area and middle of the bag. It bends/folds inward/outward while you carry it because of the hobo shape/one strap. I used to carry a Gucci canvas hobo which I loved and this reminded me of it when I first saw the picture but the Gucci canvas was soft but thicker/heavier so it held it’s own. Maybe the Boheme is like this because it’s new and crispy? Does anyone have suggestions on how to carry it and make it look less frumpy?


----------



## tutung

Dinhky said:


> I got the black/tan one and luckily ordered before the price increase on 8/1. It’s my first Goyard so I’m still feeling it out and getting used to the less structureness. It still has the plastic on. Lol. But it looks exactly like the one someone posted before. I think I will like it better once I get a bag organizer to give it some shape. The part I’m uncertain about is the opening area and middle of the bag. It bends/folds inward/outward while you carry it because of the hobo shape/one strap. I used to carry a Gucci canvas hobo which I loved and this reminded me of it when I first saw the picture but the Gucci canvas was soft but thicker/heavier so it held it’s own. Maybe the Boheme is like this because it’s new and crispy? Does anyone have suggestions on how to carry it and make it look less frumpy?
> 
> View attachment 5593176
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593177
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593178
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593179


So pretty! Yes I get the shapeless part of the bag once I saw the pictures. I guess it’s the design of goyard to make it slouchy and casual. Happy for you! I have ordered a green one as my first goyard too!


----------



## Dinhky

tutung said:


> So pretty! Yes I get the shapeless part of the bag once I saw the pictures. I guess it’s the design of goyard to make it slouchy and casual. Happy for you! I have ordered a green one as my first goyard too!


I hope you get your soon! Green is gorgeous. Let us know when you get yours.


----------



## omgpop9

Dinhky said:


> I ordered mine from the SF store on 7/23 and got mine yesterday 8/17. They said they received a shipment of 50 bohemes in various colors but all going to full payment pre-order customers and there’s still not enough.


congrats and wow. i purchased through email with the SF store location, paid for the green on 7/21 so around the same time as you did. i emailed them today and asked if they have any updates about the status and they told me they have not "received any more boheme" since i ordered. i guess they are lying to me and you are very lucky.


----------



## Dinhky

omgpop9 said:


> congrats and wow. i purchased through email with the SF store location, paid for the green on 7/21 so around the same time as you did. i emailed them today and asked if they have any updates about the status and they told me they have not "received any more beheme" since i ordered. i guess they are lying to me and you are very lucky.


Sorry to hear that. I know the green is super popular. Maybe out of the 50, they only got a small number.

For me, I didn’t expect to pick this up. I received a generic email that my order was ready for pickup but I assumed it was for another bag I had ordered and indeed it was. It turned out I didn’t like what I ordered. Anyhow, I asked about my Boheme order and when they checked the system, they said it wasn’t there yet. So I continued to browse around and making conversation with the SA. It was a weekday so there was no crowd and I took my time. I checked out some other bags and somehow later, the SA saw my Boheme order in the back while looking for something else. She came out and said ‘it’s yours!’ I was shocked. So that turned out to be my first Goyard.

I would try calling back again. Their system is a little quirky and I think sole things are overlooked. Ask for Jazmeen in SF. She is down to Earth, super nice and patient. Good luck!


----------



## omgpop9

Dinhky said:


> Sorry to hear that. I know the green is super popular. Maybe out of the 50, they only got a small number.
> 
> For me, I didn’t expect to pick this up. I received a generic email that my order was ready for pickup but I assumed it was for another bag I had ordered and indeed it was. It turned out I didn’t like what I ordered. Anyhow, I asked about my Boheme order and when they checked the system, they said it wasn’t there yet. So I continued to browse around and making conversation with the SA. It was a weekday so there was no crowd and I took my time. I checked out some other bags and somehow later, the SA saw my Boheme order in the back while looking for something else. She came out and said ‘it’s yours!’ I was shocked. So that turned out to be my first Goyard.
> 
> I would try calling back again. Jazmeen in SF is super nice and patient. Good luck!


thanks for the info i dont really mind waiting just didn't want to get skipped while waiting. when i was making the payment on the phone with the store manager i asked which was the most popular and he told me the longest waitlist was for the black, not sure black/black or black/tan. i chose the shipped option as i live 2 hours away so not sure if that made a difference but hopefully they get more soon.


----------



## lalame

FYI London store told me it was all sold out with no possibility for wait list when I visited on Monday.


----------



## hal098

Dinhky said:


> I ordered mine from the SF store on 7/23 and got mine yesterday 8/17. They said they received a shipment of 50 bohemes in various colors but all going to full payment pre-order customers and there’s still not enough.


I'm at least hopeful something is coming in!
I checked in with the Chicago store this week and they said I should get it within a month?
I'm about to hit week 4 here so.. hoping it's sooner than later. And not tacking on another 4 weeks? lol

Also, I'm to travel to Europe in a few weeks and hope to have this lightweight angel in hand before I go! (place I'm going doesn't have a Goyard thus the impatience and ordering in the states lol but did so before the price hike at least!)

Fingers & toes crossed over here!
Will report back any updates soon as I hear~


----------



## lacombiversace

does anyone have any info regarding stock in paris? i have an appointment in mid-Sept to look at the Artois MM but i absolutely love the shape of the boheme. also, can anyone let me know if the boheme is of similar size to the Artois MM?


----------



## juicyam1

Anyone know the current price in USD since there was an increase this month


----------



## beansbeans

juicyam1 said:


> Anyone know the current price in USD since there was an increase this month


Boheme is USD $2050 for all colors.


----------



## omgpop9

lacombiversace said:


> does anyone have any info regarding stock in paris? i have an appointment in mid-Sept to look at the Artois MM but i absolutely love the shape of the boheme. also, can anyone let me know if the boheme is of similar size to the Artois MM?


they are sold out worldwide. theres a waitlist thats still open in certain stores which you prepay for the bag and wait 1-3 month to get it.


----------



## tutung

omgpop9 said:


> they are sold out worldwide. theres a waitlist thats still open in certain stores which you prepay for the bag and wait 1-3 month to get it.


My local store told me that those who go to wishlist now will have to wait till next year to get the bag ;(


----------



## slyeee

Dinhky said:


> Sorry to hear that. I know the green is super popular. Maybe out of the 50, they only got a small number.
> 
> For me, I didn’t expect to pick this up. I received a generic email that my order was ready for pickup but I assumed it was for another bag I had ordered and indeed it was. It turned out I didn’t like what I ordered. Anyhow, I asked about my Boheme order and when they checked the system, they said it wasn’t there yet. So I continued to browse around and making conversation with the SA. It was a weekday so there was no crowd and I took my time. I checked out some other bags and somehow later, the SA saw my Boheme order in the back while looking for something else. She came out and said ‘it’s yours!’ I was shocked. So that turned out to be my first Goyard.
> 
> I would try calling back again. Their system is a little quirky and I think sole things are overlooked. Ask for Jazmeen in SF. She is down to Earth, super nice and patient. Good luck!


Thanks for the detail and congrats on the bag! I stopped in last week to place an order for a gray one. Jazmeen was my SA as well, and I stopped by the store without an appointment, and my experience was meh. She did let me LOOK at someone else’s Boheme. I was planning on picking up few SLGs with it, but I felt rushed, so I’ll most likely check out Bergdorfs NYC next month. She did mention that they received a lot and folks had been waiting for awhile, but there’s no date eta provided. I hope the shipment comes in soon! Do tell us which organizer you end up with, I’m keeping my fingers crossed a Cuyana or equivalent makes a bag insert that fits Boheme nicely!


----------



## Dinhky

Today I decided to take my Boheme out for the first time and it feels really good! The shoulder strap is amazing. It’s wide and thick but has a soft and velvety feel. I’m so happy I got this bag over the Artois. 

I normally carry a WOC so I didn’t have much in my bag. I fit my card holder, key fob and chapstick in the pochette that comes with the bag. I threw in a scarf and sunnies too. Here’s a couple mod shots. I’m 5’3”.


----------



## lalame

I think this strap will be way more durable... do you think the corners on this design will be more durable compared to St Louis too?


----------



## tutung

Dinhky said:


> Today I decided to take my Boheme out for the first time and it feels really good! The shoulder strap is amazing. It’s wide and thick but has a soft and velvety feel. I’m so happy I got this bag over the Artois.
> 
> I normally carry a WOC so I didn’t have much in my bag. I fit my card holder, key fob and chapstick in the pochette that comes with the bag. I threw in a scarf and sunnies too. Here’s a couple mod shots. I’m 5’3”.
> 
> View attachment 5596694
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596695
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596696
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596697


Thank you for the review!! Looking good! 

Do you use any bag insert? Do you think the bag can fit a4 size paper? I’m thinking of using this one in my business trip (if my local store has stock before my trip).


----------



## Dinhky

tutung said:


> Thank you for the review!! Looking good!
> 
> Do you use any bag insert? Do you think the bag can fit a4 size paper? I’m thinking of using this one in my business trip (if my local store has stock before my trip).


Thank you. I haven’t looked for an insert yet. Thank goodness for the pochette that comes with the bag. I think an insert would make it easier to find stuff and give it more base shape but I wouldn’t want one that is too firm though because I wouldn't want it to look obvious on the outside since the bag material is quite thin. I don’t know how big an a4 paper is but if it’s a 8.5” x11” document, I think it would get wrinkled because of the shape of the hobo. If it’s in a folder, it might be hard to take in and out because the opening is narrow and the thick shoulder strap would get in the way.


----------



## lacombiversace

omgpop9 said:


> they are sold out worldwide. theres a waitlist thats still open in certain stores which you prepay for the bag and wait 1-3 month to get it.


no  i was hoping to maybe get a VAT refund if I bought it in Paris but theres no hope now i guess. heres to hoping that they maybe restock in september….


----------



## slyeee

Any Boheme bag owners have a recommendation for bag insert/organizer/shaper?
I have one on order (fingers crossed to receive it this year, LOL), thought I'd be prepared in advance.

TIA!


----------



## kylie19

Yey! Received my Navy Blue Boheme today


----------



## tutung

kylie19 said:


> Yey! Received my Navy Blue Boheme today
> 
> View attachment 5597563


Pretty!!!


----------



## tutung

Dinhky said:


> Thank you. I haven’t looked for an insert yet. Thank goodness for the pochette that comes with the bag. I think an insert would make it easier to find stuff and give it more base shape but I wouldn’t want one that is too firm though because I wouldn't want it to look obvious on the outside since the bag material is quite thin. I don’t know how big an a4 paper is but if it’s a 8.5” x11” document, I think it would get wrinkled because of the shape of the hobo. If it’s in a folder, it might be hard to take in and out because the opening is narrow and the thick shoulder strap would get in the way.


Thank you for the details! Appreciated 
I hope my green is on its way…


----------



## juicyam1

kylie19 said:


> Yey! Received my Navy Blue Boheme today
> 
> View attachment 5597563


Do you mind posting more photos of the bag and mod shots? Im also thinking of the navy!


----------



## hal098

Has anyone placed an order from the Chicago boutique and received a Boheme?


----------



## Grande Latte

Wow. I've been looking for a hobo bag for the longest time. Was checking out LV Graceful, vintage Balenciaga Day. And now this came out, I think I'm really tempted.....


----------



## pinkbic

Just ordered a green Boheme hobo bag at the SF location. Went back and forth for a few months trying to decide which tote I wanted for my first Goyard bag. My SA said it would take 1-2 months currently for the green. Super excited!!!!


----------



## bagshopr

Another question for Boheme owners: is the snapped pouch attached, or can it be detached? I prefer to use my everyday wallet in all my bags.


----------



## Pursedoctor

bagshopr said:


> Another question for Boheme owners: is the snapped pouch attached, or can it be detached? I prefer to use my everyday wallet in all my bags.


It can be detached from the strap


----------



## omgpop9

just received my green boheme from the sf boutique. emailed on 7/20, paid on 7/23, shipped on 9/6, and received on 9/7. the person helping me told me she was on holiday for the past few days so might have been able to get it earlier.


----------



## mollylope

Not the best photo but here is my black boheme. It actually fits a MacBook 13 very nicely!


----------



## tutung

I got the grey one after all and I’m loving it! It looks smaller than in photos but the bag surely fits a lot… and a4 size as well!


----------



## tutung

slyeee said:


> Any Boheme bag owners have a recommendation for bag insert/organizer/shaper?
> I have one on order (fingers crossed to receive it this year, LOL), thought I'd be prepared in advance.
> 
> TIA!


Did you get one eventually? I’m wondering if I should get one for the boheme as well…


----------



## Dinhky

omgpop9 said:


> just received my green boheme from the sf boutique. emailed on 7/20, paid on 7/23, shipped on 9/6, and received on 9/7. the person helping me told me she was on holiday for the past few days so might have been able to get it earlier.


Congrats! Post a mod soon. Would love to see how the green looks.


----------



## hal098

My Black/Black arrived today! 
Order Placed with Chicago 7/27. 
Arrived at boutique from Paris 9/1. Shipped out 9/2.

Haven't had time to take her out -- a bit crazed trying to pack for a trip at the mo.
Will do some shots with a nice backdrop & report back how she wears on the road!


----------



## hal098

slyeee said:


> Any Boheme bag owners have a recommendation for bag insert/organizer/shaper?
> I have one on order (fingers crossed to receive it this year, LOL), thought I'd be prepared in advance.
> 
> TIA!


Soon as I knew my bag was on its way, I did some quick searching online for something that could work for my trip.
I ended up ordering this inexpensive one from Amazon mainly because it was structured enough at the base but giving.

I figured the hobo shape would pull/pucker when worn (with the weight of my belongings) so the nicer insert options made of felt would be too firm and boxy and would work against the natural shape of the bag.

I haven't been able to test it all out but from the initial insert, throwing in some wallets, pouches, etc. I think it's going to work really wonderfully.  If you choose to get the same one-- I recommend size Medium.  It's also the exact size/shape for the St. Louis PM which I have and thought.. two birds, one stone  Hope this helps!   Will post photos soon as I hit the road and get some time on my trip!


----------



## Lexgal

I use my Goyard St Louis insert. I love that it goes from bag to bag.


----------



## slyeee

Has anyone gotten their bag recently? When and where did you order yours and in what color?
I ordered mine on 8/14 at SF store (gray), I've sent 2 emails and I haven't heard back from them.
TIA


----------



## Swanky

A few posts up someone received theirs Friday


----------



## beansbeans

slyeee said:


> Has anyone gotten their bag recently? When and where did you order yours and in what color?
> I ordered mine on 8/14 at SF store (gray), I've sent 2 emails and I haven't heard back from them.
> TIA



Hi - I ordered the navy from the NYC store in mid-Aug and it took exactly 3 weeks. Hope this helps!


----------



## brenzgracie

I ordered from Beverly Hills and it took 2 weeks!  Black on black.  Not sure I love her though….she’s a saggy mess.  Waiting for my insert to arrive.


----------



## tutung

For those who are using insert for the boheme, do you find the corners of the bag poking out when the insert is inside? I’m wondering if that will make the corners more prone to wear and tear…


----------



## hal098

tutung said:


> For those who are using insert for the boheme, do you find the corners of the bag poking out when the insert is inside? I’m wondering if that will make the corners more prone to wear and tear…


My insert is soft so it's not as ridig. I don't see any corners poking out.
I've heavily used the bag for a week while traveling and held up very well~


----------



## hal098

brenzgracie said:


> I ordered from Beverly Hills and it took 2 weeks!  Black on black.  Not sure I love her though….she’s a saggy mess.  Waiting for my insert to arrive.


I think this bag definitely requires an insert. And a softer one can still help achieve a light sag but still keep a structured bottom.


----------



## slyeee

I got the call today! Woo hoo!
Ordered on 8/14, received a call from SA stating that they received only one grey in this shipment, sending out this week.
It took 1.5 months which is a relief because I am in the middle of packing/moving.


----------



## slyeee

brenzgracie said:


> I ordered from Beverly Hills and it took 2 weeks!  Black on black.  Not sure I love her though….she’s a saggy mess.  Waiting for my insert to arrive.


Which insert did you order? and do you like/recommend it?


----------



## slyeee

hal098 said:


> My insert is soft so it's not as ridig. I don't see any corners poking out.
> I've heavily used the bag for a week while traveling and held up very well~


I ordered the same insert you recommended from Amazon.  thank you for sharing intel!


----------



## brenzgracie

slyeee said:


> Which insert did you order? and do you like/recommend it?


I returned the one from Amazon.  It didn’t give me enough structure.  I just got one from Samorga made for the St Louis and it’s better.  I’m still waiting on 2 from Jenny Krafts.


----------



## Dinhky

Lexgal said:


> I use my Goyard St Louis insert. I love that it goes from bag to bag.


Is that the Goyard Necessarie bag that you use in your St. Louis? I like the idea of having a canvas insert vs. nylon. I wasn't sure if the Necessaries would fit the Boheme given how it's sort of an inverted trapezoid shape and the boheme is the hobo shape. Would lover to see a photo of the insert inside the Boheme and how it looks on the outside. TIA!


----------



## HueSF

Got my first Goyard last week - the Boheme in red. I was surprised to see how the colors look somewhat different in real life vs. online. I had originally ordered burgundy but switched to red after seeing the burgundy bag in person… it looked too “brown” for me. I’m very happy with the red!


----------



## bagshopr

I love Goyard's red color.


----------



## Swanky

bagshopr said:


> I love Goyard's red color.



They do their colors so well!


----------



## Scgian

Can I ask if anyone who owns the boheme feel that it’s suitable as a baby/diaper bag? Thank you.


----------



## laykhay

Any else have receipt bill this  hobo bag I need some help ?


----------



## Swanky

laykhay said:


> Any else have receipt bill this  hobo bag I need some help ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634039



I’m not sure what you’re asking ?


----------



## bisbee

HueSF said:


> Got my first Goyard last week - the Boheme in red. I was surprised to see how the colors look somewhat different in real life vs. online. I had originally ordered burgundy but switched to red after seeing the burgundy bag in person… it looked too “brown” for me. I’m very happy with the red!
> 
> View attachment 5619226
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619223


Interesting…I have the St. Louis in Burgundy and it looks just like the online picture you posted…not brown at all!


----------



## Pursedoctor

Scgian said:


> Can I ask if anyone who owns the boheme feel that it’s suitable as a baby/diaper bag? Thank you.


If it's just diapering supplies I think it would be great, but not if you're also carrying bottles. I would be worried about bottles not staying upright.


----------



## laykhay

Swanky said:


> I’m not sure what you’re asking ?


I'm looking for the receipt online of hobo ,  i Lost it and currently at Customs need the receipt for verification  can you help me


----------



## Swanky

laykhay said:


> I'm looking for the receipt online of hobo ,  i Lost it and currently at Customs need the receipt for verification  can you help me


No, only your store could help you, no one here can offer you a receipt.


----------



## yoshikitty

laykhay said:


> I'm looking for the receipt online of hobo ,  i Lost it and currently at Customs need the receipt for verification  can you help me


If you paid by credit card, I think you can tell them you lost the receipt and show them your credit card statement.


----------



## eunice1200

Does anyone know the waitlist situation for this bag currently? I’m visiting my mum in a few weeks and she lives near a boutique and I’d love to pick one of these up in person!


----------



## pinkbic

eunice1200 said:


> Does anyone know the waitlist situation for this bag currently? I’m visiting my mum in a few weeks and she lives near a boutique and I’d love to pick one of these up in person!


I believe most boutiques are still quoting a 1-2 month wait depending on the color. I’m still waiting for mine that I ordered 7 weeks ago. I’d contact the store and double check!


----------



## eunice1200

pinkbic said:


> I believe most boutiques are still quoting a 1-2 month wait depending on the color. I’m still waiting for mine that I ordered 7 weeks ago. I’d contact the store and double check!


Thanks I will do that! Hoping you get yours soon ❤️


----------



## omgpop9

eunice1200 said:


> Does anyone know the waitlist situation for this bag currently? I’m visiting my mum in a few weeks and she lives near a boutique and I’d love to pick one of these up in person!


you can "preorder" one and hold it for in store pick up to pick it up in person. but it probably wont be in stock in most stores for purchase especially around the holiday


----------



## pinkbic

eunice1200 said:


> Thanks I will do that! Hoping you get yours soon ❤️


I actually got the call the day after I replied to your comment lol! The sf location told me they shut down the waitlist so no one can order any Bohemes right now as they are preparing for the holidays. They’re hoping to have some stock available in store for purchase by the holidays. (:


----------



## Mickayla98

I don’t think they had a waitlist at the Paris store last month.  I was fortunate to have a morning appointment when they just got a new shipment of Boheme bags, although they were still pretty limited, and I had a choice of a few colors.  The SA informed me they were out of stock for awhile.  Hopefully more bags will be available and I strongly suggest making a morning appointment to avoid the line and get the best availability if they have any new shipments.


----------



## zmama2

The SF store happened to have a navy boheme when I contacted them last week and just received it. Took it out today and I absolutely love it. I don’t own any Goyard bags so wasn’t sure what to expect. I thought it was a bit flimsy at first but the structure is perfect even without the insert ( I just ordered the samorga insert for this style which was just released recently). Very light to wear and I love the handle thickness - it stays on my shoulder very well. Here’s a picture with wallet /phone inside.


----------



## Swanky

Everyone please add your photos/prices in the library for reference


----------



## futurewoman

I’ve been thinking about a Boheme in a fun color…any updates from those who have been carrying theirs for a few months? Still loving it?


----------



## HueSF

Yes. Got mine in September, in red. Still love it! It folds flat and can easily fit into a suitcase - perfect for travel.


----------



## hal098

futurewoman said:


> I’ve been thinking about a Boheme in a fun color…any updates from those who have been carrying theirs for a few months? Still loving it?



I've had mine since September as well and it's been perfection.
I've traveled internationally and domestically since and it's a really great go-to bag.
Carries plenty when you need it but also packs flat which is brilliant.
I love that it jazzes up an outfit but still has a casualness to it that doesn't feel too stiff or formal.

Couldn't recommend it enough! 
Hope you get your hands on one!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

does the boheme fit a laptop? would that strain the bottom too much?


----------



## pinkbic

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> does the boheme fit a laptop? would that strain the bottom too much?


It fits my 14 inch MacBook. It does sag a little with heavy items but surprisingly has kept its structure well so I don’t mind. I also use a bag insert for extra support.


----------

